# What are your favorite EO blends?



## Soapsugoii (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm playing around with some EO's and want some inspiration. What are your favorite EO blends, or what EO's do you think go super well together?

My current favorite combination is Rosemary/Lavender. Ahh, absolutely heaven in the shower.


----------



## lsg (Feb 5, 2012)

For men, one of my favorites is one part allspice with one part sandalwood.  For winter I like one part peppermint e.o. with two parts coconut f.o.
The Soap Scent Review Board is a good place to find favorite e.o. combinations.  You have to be a member and sign in to view the forum.


----------



## green soap (Feb 5, 2012)

For some of us, using the scent review board is not possible.  I have a yahoo email, one with msn, one with google.  None of them are acceptable it seems.  Please do not tell people to go to the review board since it is not open to everyone.

I have wanted to post a similar question here, since I cannot use the scent review board and the Rainbow meadow calculator has been down way too long.

I would like to know how I can approximate 'sea fresh' with essential oils.  "Sea fresh' is a FO I get from Camden Grey.  I like it a lot, but both DH and myself like EO or EO blends better, so we figure we will like a similar scent with EO even better.  

Soapsugoii:  I have a good one for you, and very simple:  cinnamon leaf and bergamot (ratio about 1:3)  is a wonderful unisex scent.  However watch out for the cinnamon leaf EO it has a tendency to make your soap seize.  You can slow this down a bit simply using more water with your lye.  Still, I do not recommend it for swirling or anything like that.


----------



## green soap (Feb 5, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> For men, one of my favorites is one part allspice with one part sandalwood.  For winter I like one part peppermint e.o. with two parts coconut f.o.
> The Soap Scent Review Board is a good place to find favorite e.o. combinations.  You have to be a member and sign in to view the forum.



I was wondering if you use real sandalwood EO in the first blend, or do you use sandalwood FO?  It sounds wonderful either way.


----------



## krissy (Feb 5, 2012)

one of my fav's is = parts lemon and lavender. or vanilla and lavender.






> For some of us, using the scent review board is not possible. I have a yahoo email, one with msn, one with google. None of them are acceptable it seems. Please do not tell people to go to the review board since it is not open to everyone.



i see no harm in recommending a website that has information that is both applicable and helpful to the OP._ You_ may not be able to use it but the OP might, so why shouldnt The Scent Review Board be mentioned?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 5, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> > For some of us, using the scent review board is not possible. I have a yahoo email, one with msn, one with google. None of them are acceptable it seems. Please do not tell people to go to the review board since it is not open to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> i see no harm in recommending a website that has information that is both applicable and helpful to the OP._ You_ may not be able to use it but the OP might, so why shouldnt The Scent Review Board be mentioned?



+1

The secent Review Board is a wonderful resource that has been a godsend to many of our members. No one on SMF should ever be made to feel censured for (or from) mentioning it. 

Green soap- do you have a paid e-mail account? I'm sorry that you cannot log onto the Scentreview board, but due to the _enormous_ amount of spam the site was attracting, Lilli saw fit to limit membership to only paid e-mail accounts to cut down on the miriad of problems she was running into because of it. It was either that or close the site down, and since so many rely on it for the wonderful resource that it is (especially for those running  soap businesses), she chose to keep it open, but with the caveat that one use a paid e-mail account to become a member. This has been discussed on SMF several times before. If you have a paid e-mail account and still cannot join, send Lilli an e-mail.

IrishLass


----------



## green soap (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, did not mean to imply that it should not be mentioned.  It is obviously a useful resource to the ones that can use it and it should be mentioned.

It is has been very frustrating for me to read recommendations for it and to be sent to it for information when I cannot get in.  This has happened every single time I have asked a question about scents here.  So I meant, please do not send ME to the scent review board.  Of course, I was not the OP so it was a breach of etiquete, my apologies.

I do not have a paid email account.  I don't know Lili, do not have her/his email.  It would be nice to be allowed in.  I have been experimenting with different essential oils and a few FO lately, so I think I would have some information to contribute.  

In any case, I was happy to see the question here, hoping folks would post their favorite EO blends, so this thread could be helpful to everybody, including those of us not in the scent review forum.


----------



## Deda (Feb 5, 2012)

Green soap, how do you access the internet?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 5, 2012)

Green soap- 

Thank you for your apology.   



			
				Deda said:
			
		

> Green soap, how do you access the internet?



That's my question, too. If you have a paid internet provider, it should be able to provide you with an an e-mail address. Most ISP's allow for multiple adresses per account (although I heard of an unusual case about another soaper 2 years who had DSL through Qwest that that for some reason didn't provide e-mail, but that was unusual and I don't know if that's still the case).

According to Lilli, the admin of the ScentReviewBoard, if you are a student or an employee, you are welcome to use those addresses.

Or if you have a website, you are welcome to use that address as well.

IrishLass


----------



## sosocal (Feb 5, 2012)

Great idea for a topic. I have been wanting to experiment with EO blends but with EO's being so expensive, experimentation is daunting. I have done internet searches and found helpful information on how to experiment and what scents compliment each other, but I was after more specifics such as 1 part this oil, 2 parts that oil. If anyone wants to share their favorite blends, i'd be most grateful!


----------



## lsg (Feb 5, 2012)

green soap said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you use real sandalwood EO in the first blend, or do you use sandalwood FO?  It sounds wonderful either way.



You can use a good sandalwood f.o..   I have used both.  I use the e.o. when making aftershave for my hubby, but I use sandalwood f.o. in the blend for soaps.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 5, 2012)

Try this site - so many blending ideas:

http://joliechose.tripod.com/joliechose ... /id17.html


----------



## green soap (Feb 5, 2012)

judymoody thanks for that wonderful link!

Everybody, thanks for the advice.  I though it was under my husband's name, but he reminded me I do have some email I never use for the internet connection.  Now i have to find it since i have not used it in three years...


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 5, 2012)

There are some good blend ideas here!  I always struggle about what to put together.  I love how French lavender 2 parts and clary sage 1 part smells.  I don't know how it would smell with the 40/42, this lavender is a bit different than my 40/42.  Although it should still smell good.


----------



## green soap (Feb 5, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> green soap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it makes sense to use the FO in the soap and the EO in the leave-in-product.  Unless you are really wealthy?  

I do not have allspice.  I have clove bud EO and cinnamon leaf EO.  (sandalwood made me break down and buy FO, I don't make any leave-on product).  I was thinking about trying your blend, but substituting 1:4 clove bud:cinnamon leaf EO for the allspice EO.  Do you think this might work?


----------



## lsg (Feb 6, 2012)

You can try it with the Q-Tip test.  I always try a new blend that way so I don't waste so much oil if I don't like the blend.

Thanks for the link judymoody.  I am a novice when it comes to combining blends.  I usually try the ones I find in books  or on the internet.  I used to use the Rainbow Meadow blend calulator, but since that has shut down I have to rely on other sources.  I am always interested in new blend ideas.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't have an email address with my ISP - it just was not offered or mentioned. I don't know whether I would be able to get one if I asked. Either way I got on the SRB with my college email. What a relief!


Favorite EO blends!

mint/lime
spearmint/peppermint
lemongrass/orange
lemon/lavender/clary sage
lavender + just about anything really... lavender/orange, lavender/spearmint, lavender/tea tree, lavender/patch
orange/patchouli
any citruses together! orange/lemon/grapefruit


----------



## Soapsugoii (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks a ton for all of the replies! I'm actually about to make a litsea/lemon soap. I will definitely be trying some of the combos posted on here. I am really intrigued by the orange/bergamot. I have both of those oils. I tried to make an Earl Grey soap back when I first started eight or nine months ago and it didn't go so swimmingly. Maybe I should give that another crack, too.


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2012)

orange, ginger and a little bit of spearmint is lovely too.


----------



## Genny (Feb 10, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> orange, ginger and a little bit of spearmint is lovely too.



I've tried orange & ginger and spearmint & ginger, but never all together.

I've also recently tried lemongrass & ginger, which was surprisingly nice.


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is a shampoo at bath & body work or the like that smells really nice that uses these EO's. it is what gave me the idea.


----------



## fiddletree (Feb 12, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about doing lemongrass & ginger... mind if I ask what ratio you use?


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 13, 2012)

I think orange, lavender and rosemary are really wonderful together.  Easy on the rosemary though.  I also like 3/4 lavender and 1/4 rosemary, too.


----------



## Evie (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like:
Lavender and Tangerine
Spearmint, Lavender, and Orange
Bergamot and Lavender
Spearmint and Lime

~Evie


----------



## serfmunke (Feb 26, 2012)

So far, and I am new at this, my favorite is lemon, lavender, and clary sage.

Tonight, I am looking to blend some patchouli with some of my on hand EOs and am going to use a q-tip! I was worried about wasting oils so when I read that post I was so happy! Thank you for posting that


----------



## Lolly (Feb 27, 2012)

My favorite blend and one of my bestsellers is, patchouli,sandalwood and ylang ylang


----------

